# Trek 5000 vs. Kona Zing Deluxe (2007)



## hijinx (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some insight into this comparison. I have recently been hooked by cycling and am looking to upgrade from an old steely tub shifter as I plan to race / train hard. 

I know this would not be the easiest of comparisons, given Kona's young age and switch to full carbon for the 2007 zing deluxe (from Al with carbon forks and stays) -- and its harder for anyone to have ridden a 2007 at this point. I am also one of those riders who is hard pressed to test ride -- 6'3" with long arms, and thought I would try to get a variety of opinions... 

From what I have been able to find, Kona is making a good road bike, maybe a bit over built in the Al frames, but their carbon quality might be a bit better than the 5000. I am also a 190-200lb rider who is used to steel, so a stiffer frame is no big deal...

I was looking to maybe I can get a bit more info about the Kona, but this may be the wrong place.

Thanxs


----------



## kiwiiceberg (Aug 6, 2006)

All I can say is I have a Trek 5000 and love it.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

You will be hard pressed to find anyone who will have a new King Zing. Kona road bikes are very rare.

My only thought on it is - PINK???
I like the color pink, and women on pink bikes look great ( I don't know your gender).
But unless you are winning the Giro, guys don't really belong on pink bikes. 

I can't believe Kona decided that the only color they would offer is pink. Crazy.


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

hijinx said:


> Just wondering if anyone can give me some insight into this comparison. I have recently been hooked by cycling and am looking to upgrade from an old steely tub shifter as I plan to race / train hard.
> 
> I know this would not be the easiest of comparisons, given Kona's young age and switch to full carbon for the 2007 zing deluxe (from Al with carbon forks and stays) -- and its harder for anyone to have ridden a 2007 at this point. I am also one of those riders who is hard pressed to test ride -- 6'3" with long arms, and thought I would try to get a variety of opinions...
> 
> ...


I am also 6'3, weigh 195lbs., and have long arms. A few months ago I went for a 2006 Trek 5200 size 62 cm, their largest frame. I compared the 5000 to the 5200 and decided to go for the 5200 due to the full ultegra group and the OCLV carbon frame being made in the States (you probably already know that 5000 frame is made in Asia). I am very happy with my purchase and would certainly recommend the 5200. If you do decide to go for the Trek 5000, I'd also recommend based on your body size that you check out the 62 cm frame. I went through numerous test rides and was professionally fitted; assuming our body sizes are in fact very close (which they sound), I'd recommend the same frame size I got.

Sorry I can't say anything about the Kona.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A lot of LBS's are clearing out the now discontinued 5200 for $2K or less. Although the wheels, bar, stem, etc. are a bit on the heavy side, the American made OCLV frame and full Ultegra spec make it, in my opinion, a bargain. While the old 5000 series frames aren't as stiff as the Madones, I don't think at 200 lbs. you'd have an issue. I sold a 5900 Superlight to a 240 lb. bodybuilder coming off a Klein and he is one happy camper.


----------

